# chlamydia test



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i just called my clinic up and asked them if i have been tested for chlamydia. i have had so many examinations and checks i forget what's been done.

i was really surprised that they hadn't and that they said it's not something they check for!!!! I find that staggering!! i am having to have this test done and going to get an hsg. i dread to think of other things that probably should be done but aren't. there is only so much research i can do - i just wish that a gp would put together a checklist for people going through infertility treatment as i really am walking in the dark most of the time. no one has suggested i have an hsg done - but figuring that iui has been recommended - yet neither the clinic, urologist or gp have recommended it!!! 

sorry for the rant

eva


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Strangly there are alot of clinics that don´t test for this now. It doesn´t seem to be routinely done nowadays.

Ruth


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

strange though - considering how harmful it is. i have been recommended for iui -  yet NO ONE has recommended that i have an hsg or a test for chlamydia. i feel lucky that i have a facility to do my own research on my own health - but frankly i am amazed at what a minefield this all is and how alone you realise you are when we, through our research, have to take matters into our own hands. i just would've expected that through my doctor they would have recommended some things.... all i know is that i can only rely on myself to get me through all of this.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I really think you should get an HSG or something to check your tubes. 
I was told I was ready to be signed up for IUI and that it was unlikely I had tubal problems and then lo and behold at the last minute they gave me an HSG and I had totally blocked tubes.
I'm so glad I didn't waste time and energy failing to get pregnant with IUI and could just get on with IVF.
Hopefully you won't have this problem but it'd surely be so much better to know if there is a problem or not!
Good luck 
Elvie


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

the good old NHS...

They suggested IUI but wouldn't start anything until after a lap & dye, a post coital test and a chlamydia test.

Cathy


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Cathy,
Post Coital test?! i spoke to argc yesterday and they said they don't ask for chlamydia test and that any tests i decide to have done can only help them... ! 
i am going to a north london sexual health clinic tomorrow which i am so looking forwardto (!) - but, i'm not going to knock it as it's free!!!!!!!  
eva


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I feel that a tubal check should always be done before IUI but not everyone agrees.

Ruth


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't panic about chlamydia - I had it for over 3 years courtesy of my ex husband (he knew he had it when we met but failed to tell me until after we were engaged! This was in the 1980s when sexual health clinics were only for hookers and drug users!! So had awful time - had to take antibiotics for months on end, every time it was nearly cleared up he would force me to have sex with him & I was reinfected!! I was only 20! - Needless to say we divorced after 3 years!! Of course he is now married with 3 kids, huge house, huge car, huge yacht, own company & still a dickhead!  

Anyway, glad I got that off my chest, what I am trying to say is that even after all that , I have been pregnant & had a lap & dye & have no scarring or blockages.

Obviuosly it proves a problem for some women but certainly not for all.
Good luck - the STD clinics nowadays are much friendlier/cleaner/brighter/happier!
Jess x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Jess,
mmmm...yes, he does sound like a d***head. good riddance - and NO amount of money can hide that fact!
well, i made a trip to a sexual health clinic (i loitered before it opened - oh the stigma!)
still, it's done now - just got a 2ww for the results...  
eVA


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Mmmm STD clinics, marginally worse than assisted fertility clinics!
I did get a bit of an obsession that the old std had returned so made appointment to visit the clinic - I work as a primary school teacher and was horrified to discover one of the parents working as a receptionist!! Not sure who was more emabarrassed!! Needless to say I had nothing wrong with me so hadn't even needed to go! I was convinced all the mums in the playground were talking about me!

Good luck - wear dark glasses and a false moustache!

Jess x


----------

